# Wader Tech



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

gunrod said:


> I for one can not keep warm during the cold weather in breathables. But then again I layer up a few times for the mid 60's.
> 
> I wish I could get away with breathables. If you can stand the cold then by all means go for the breathables.


I cannot stay warm either. There is no way I could stay warm in breathables no matter how much I layer up. My circulation is pretty bad and I layer up a little under bigger neo's and then I can make it. No other way for me. A lot of my friends layer up with breathables and are fine though.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Amen brother. I've had to run around on shore to get the feeling back in my legs while wearing 5 mm neos.:yikes:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I went with a pair of bootfoot breathables from Cabela's last night. 
Cheap pair but it'll get me through.

I had a hard time not getting the neos though...they look a lot more rugged at least and the last thing I am is "gentle" on anything

Early season I shiver in a treestand at 50 but my blood must thicken thru the season cause I was sweating in longjohns, jeans and a sweater in the tree last night at 32:lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lookie what I found:
http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...7&group_id=14226&cat_id=14133&subcat_id=14134

I have the Pro Guides. They are going on their fourth year now, thats a long time ofr waders to last for me.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't do that to him man, he already bought them .


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have owned my fair share of waders. The real thing you need to look for in a good pair of waders; i a reliable waranty. I own a nice pair of Orvis waders and my wife put mine in the dryer. After this they leaked, i took them to the Orvis shop and they replaced them with no questions asked.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

> Don't do that to him man, he already bought them .


No kidding!:lol:

Spincast...that's why I drove the hour and change to Cabela's. They're no questions asked return policy if they don't hold up proper


----------



## DallasFP (Sep 8, 2007)

I was looking for a new set of waders to replace my Orvis® Bootfoot Silver Label and what I found out was a lot of wader manufacturers were limiting the manufacture of bootfoot models. It was very hard for me to find an insulated bootfoot that was a breathable wader and not neoprene. I found one pair of breathable waders but they had a camo pattern. 

Orvis® makes a nice product, however, when you plunk down $300 for a pair of waders and they leak and you try to invoke your lifetime warranty then, they ask for extra money. To me that is not acceptable even if it is a solution. They should pony up and eat the cost of repair or replacement (they charged a premium to begin with), then they should cover the costs and provide the customer with the lifetime warranty that they thought they were getting. 

Orvis® pulled a stunt a few years back, when their Pro-Guides had the lifetime warranty pro-rating on a 4 years basis. Now they dont even carry that in a bootfoot model. Hence, the Silver Label is what I wear now.

Simms® now offers the bootfoot in all models to fill the void left by the other makers as they move more into the stocking foot/lace up boot models. Simms® have partnered up the The Muck® Boot Company to offer the anglers and waterfowl hunters the warmest breathable waders available. These boots are tough, long lasting, comfortable and the warmest. The Muck® boot, the Arctic Sport (rated to 40 degrees below zero) Simms attaches to their waders costs $100 retail at Cabelas. No charge to attach (assembled by an American in Bozeman, MT), so it's reasonable. Inexpensive no: but reasonable for a quality boot. They can attach it to most of their waders including G4 Guide, G3 Guide, Guide, RiverTek, L2, Freestone, Womens G3 and Womens Freestone. 

Any steelhead junky, night fisherman, and cold weather angler will grin ear to ear in the foulest of weathers. There waders Rock! I have been wearing these waders for the last month in Michigan with the water temps in the high 30s to low 40s and I have been toasty! Can I get an AMEN. The foot bed and lug sole will make the hikes in and the rocks seem to disappear. Did I mention that they are warm? One pair of wader socks. TOASTY! Make a trip to your local Simms dealer and request this pair of waders or the custom boot program. You will fish longer and enjoy it more. 

Stay warm and keep casting or shooting,

Dallas


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Lookie what I found:
> http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...7&group_id=14226&cat_id=14133&subcat_id=14134
> 
> I have the Pro Guides. They are going on their fourth year now, thats a long time ofr waders to last for me.


Thanks Esox... My set is on the way. I couldn't find a better deal.

No more sweating in Neos in the summer!


----------

